# ABIT AB9 Pro error 82 (Enable ATX power supply)



## Rydinglm (Jul 30, 2009)

I tried to turn my computer on and it wouldnt turn on so i open it up and unplug everything and put them back. I get an error 8E (Check CPU speed fan) with a Cop car like siren soo i plug the power cable from the ATX powersyply to CPUFAN1 (as show in the pic) now I'm getting a ERROR:82 (Enable ATX power supply)

Can someone please tell me what this means?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The cpu fan should be plugged into that header. Should be a small 3 or 4 pin connector coming from the cpu heatsink fan. Does the fan spin? The two toned siren is the cpu overheat warning. 
So,
Is the cpu fan spinning? Is it connected to power?
Is the heatsink solidly mounted with no play at all? All four legs secure?
What did you use for a thermal solution between the heatsink and cpu?


----------



## Rydinglm (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks buddy. i have a water cooling system that my friend built so i put the cpu fan in the aux fan cause i match the pins. i thought that 3 pin female fit only in a 3 pin male. 


Now everything is on in the towere. But now my screen is black and nothing is hapening.
can you help me with that?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

First off clear your cmos.
Until you get it going, use only one stick of ram. Usually in the slot closest to 
the cpu.
Check your manual though, some boards have different population rules for a 
single stick configuration. While you have the manual handy, look for the 
procedure to clear your cmos. Usually it's unplug from the wall, remove the 
coin cell battery from the motherboard. Move the CLR_RTC, or something similar,
jumper from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 for at least 10 seconds. Move the jumper back
to pins 1&2, reinstall the battery. Plug it in and try again. However, some boards 
are different, they'll have two pins instead of the 3 pins and jumper. In that case you 
short across the pins with a screwdriver, or other metallic object.


----------

